# Chainsaw - Which one do you run?



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I just placed an order for a new Husqvarna 562xp with 20in B&C. Cant wait to get it. I also have a older Husky 455 rancher that has treated me well. The 562xp should be head and shoulders faster and more powerful than the 455. Originally wanted a Jonsered 2260 (Same as 562 but different color) and none can be found. Apparently Jonsered is in the process of being bought by Redmax. 

Just curious to know what everyone else likes/runs?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

stihl all the way

I have a ms251 wood boss and love it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That XP will do you very well, I have an old one and man will that thing make wood!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

455 rancher as well, it is a work horse.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

stickman1978 said:


> 455 rancher as well, it is a work horse.



Yep... Mine just recently started losing power. It may need rings. Not sure. I will have to tear it apart eventually to see whats up.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

I have a Stihl MS251 wood boss, which is a nice saw, but I prefer my 20" Dolmar (which I understand is now called Makita).


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Husky Rancher 55, 20 inch, Poulan Pro 16 inch for pruning


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dolmar for my big ****


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

I have a husq 20" 460 rancher, 18" 346xp and a 12" echo cs271t for limbing an cutting paths.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

372xp 24" bar. It's a beast


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Love my rancher. Had a 24 inch bar on it but got to be too heavy so I changed it out to an 18 inch bar. Great saw.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Look what the man in brown just delivered...


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Got a very good deal on it. $630.00 to my door.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been running a Stihl 029 with an 18" bar for about 20 years. It's handled most jobs I've thrown at it without problem, save some huge dead ash trees a few years back that were way bigger in diameter than the bar. 

In that time, I've burned up 1 bar and at least a dozen chains. I've put 1 spark plug and a new sprocket on it.

I have a big oak I need to take out and will probably add a bigger saw to the arsenal soon, with at least a 24" bar and more CC's to spin the chain.

My brother picked up a Stihl 661c with a 28" bar a while back and loves it, but that's more saw than about 95% of people need. I might test drive it to cut down the problem oak I'm dealing with.


----------



## FowlWeather (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a sweet saw MiOJ! I'm sure that you'll enjoy running it. Hard to go wrong with HuskyXP/Jonsered saws. I also like Dolmar/Makita.


----------



## BigW (Dec 29, 2016)

Husqvarna. Older 371xp and new 346xp. Love them both. I imagine the 562xp should be a workhorse and a pleasure to run.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Stihl, at work and Husky at home.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Another vote for Husqvarna.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got 2 echos. 18" and a 36". Also have an old homelite 16".


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Look what the man in brown just delivered...
> 
> View attachment 308160


I didn’t know they came in a left handed pull. I swear mines a right handed. Now I gotta look.


----------

